# Oral electrolyte options?



## nicolasks (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm working on my first aid kit and I'm wondering if there's any alternatives to Pedialyte in case of dehydration. I've used Pedialyte before but I find it really wasteful because I can only find the unflavoured variety in the big bottle, and considering it only lasts 48 hours once opened, most of it ends up down the drain.

I've found recipes for homemade oral electrolyte formulas online, but are they safe?

What are your opinions? Thanks so much!

_Disclaimer: I'm not trying to replace rabbit-savvy vet care -- this is just for non-emergency after-hours illnesses, to keep the bunny safe and comfortable until the vet opens in the morning._


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 17, 2011)

There are actually alot of options out there. Just talk to your vet. Availability depends on where you live and when i search electrolyte on the BC vet site I get 8 different options. Heres 2 that come in small sizes.
Rebound Oral Electrolyte Solution (virbac)
ELECTROLYTES PLUS 400g (vetoquinol)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nicolasks (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions! What website is that you referred to?

I will be talking to my vet about this but I don't like simply relying on one individual's knowledge and experience. I prefer finding out what other bunny people out there have to say first, and then going to the vet prepared with that info. Also, my last vet charges for phone time -- certainly I don't want to pay just to find out if he knows of alternatives to Pedialyte! Nor do I want to wait until I have a reason to be there in person. On top of that, I don't actually have a vet right now because I'm between bunnies, and when I get my next ones I will be using a new vet that I haven't had contact with yet. So, that's why I'm asking here on Rabbits Online.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't mean it in that way, more like, stopping by at a local vet and asking the receptionist what products are available. No need to physically speak to the vet and speaking to a receptionist in person or on phone should NOT cost you money. Ask them what they have thats available, get the product name, look them up at home and figure out whats best. Its just an electrolyte supplement, you shouldn't need a Rx to get the product, they should all be over the counter (like buying advantage or vet shampoo and treats)

The site I am refering to is the site vets in BC use to order their product from, (sorry I cant give out the clinics log in information for that site) so if the vets in BC can order all those products odds are vets in ontario can do the same.

Another great item for the kit is "Critical Care" just the 141g pack, great for buns that stop eating or need an extra calorie boost (on the other hand doggy high calorie supplements (come in a tube just like hairball remedy) work for extra calories for say a slim bun, but if you bun stops eating the critical care is great for getting food in there)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

> Another great item for the kit is "Critical Care" just the 141g pack, great for buns that stop eating or need an extra calorie boost (on the other hand doggy high calorie supplements (come in a tube just like hairball remedy) work for extra calories for say a slim bun, but if you bun stops eating the critical care is great for getting food in there)





Yeah, I'd agree-critical care has definitly been a HUGE help to have for my buns. I'd be sure to keep it on hand.


----------



## nicolasks (Oct 18, 2011)

@Watermelons You're suggesting this is something I might ask a vet to special order for me? Thanks: that never occured to me! I will call around and see what the offices nearby me have to say.

I'm familiar with Critical Care, I've used it before, but my last two vet offices wouldn't sell it to me as a first aid supply -- only when the rabbit was already sick and they had seen and diagnosed him. I'll be trying out a new vet with the next bunnies, so hopefully he'll be more willing to work with me on that sort of thing. I'll also take a look online, see if I can buy it that way -- any Canadian suggestions? As a back-up I do keep stocked baby carrot food (all natural: just mashed up carrot) and would mix that with crushed pellets and oral electrolytes -- this is what my vet suggested doing if I need to force-feed and don't have Critical Care.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes odds are this product would need to be special ordered, all they have to do is type the word "Electrolyte" into the search function of the order system and different options will come up. They would be OTC products so you shouldnt need to see the vet to get a simple supplement.

Another thing you can do is just grind up pellets and add just water or water and apple juice or pineapple juice (pineapple juice helps break apart hairballs and other things stuck in the gut if the bun is having stasis issues)

Critical Care is made by Oxbow, another thing you can try is say its for your Lizard because Critical care can be used for herbivorious reptiles as well and most vets wont let one set foot into the clinic so they cant really deny you the critical care in that case. They shouldnt need to see the pet, its not a perscription, its an over the counter product that can be sold to anyone off the street. I imagine they were charging a fair ammount for it too? With proper mark-up the 141g bag should sell for around $20-$25


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2011)

Critical care is great. You can make it very watery if needed. It contains electrolytes, nutrition, and probiotics. I keep it in the freezer to extend its shelf life.

I *think* I saw pedialyte sold as a dry powder recently. Might be worth looking into in case they have started selling this for convenience.

edit: yup, here it is
http://pedialyte.com/products/powder-packs


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 21, 2011)

Do you know if there is anywhere near you that sells American Pet Diner products? They are similar to Oxbow, but much harder to find at least in Canada. They have a product that is similar to Critical Care but you don't need to get it from a vet. If the store carries the other products, they might be able to special order it. It comes in a powder and a pellet, you would probably want the powder for force feeding. http://www.americanpetdiner.com/c/Critter.html

Also get a large syringe, 30c or so is good. A wide tip is also good, but you can cut it down if needed. Some pet stores might have them (I have seen them at Petsmart), but you can also try medical supply stores or ask your vet. Some other sizes for syringes can be good to for other medications, a 1cc, 3cc and even 10cc can be good to have on hand.


----------

